# FU Auslegung bei 87Hz Kennlinie



## ssound1de (15 Januar 2010)

Hi,

ich möchte einen D-Motor gerne auf der 87 Hz Kennlinie betreiben,
und würde gerne wissen ob der verbaute FU ausreicht.
(Micromaster 440, 3AC400V mit 1,1kW).

Habe folgenden Motor ...
50Hz
230/400V
3,65/2,1A
0,75kW
0,73 CosPhi

Folgende Einstellungen wären am FU (u.a.) ...
Max. Freq. 87Hz
Skalierung 87Hz
Motorspannung 400V
Motorstrom 3,65A
Motorleistung 1,1kW (laut Siemens bei 87Hz U x I x cosPhi -> 400 x 3,65 x 0,73 = 1065W).
Motor in Dreieck geschalten.

Der FU müsste das demnach packen, oder?

Gruß


----------



## vecoplaner (16 Januar 2010)

Ist schon eine knappe Kiste, meiner Meinung nach. Es ist immer besser den FU
ca. 30% größer auzulegen, so hat man Reserven und bekommt auch keine 
Probleme bei kleinen Drehzahlen.
Ich würde zur nächst größeren variante raten, also 1,5kw, damit sollte es 
keine überrachungen geben.


Gruß


----------



## blasterbock (16 Januar 2010)

War da bei Drehstrom nicht ein Faktor 1,73 im Spiel ?
P = 1,73 * U * I * cos Phi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Januar 2010)

Du solltest nicht nur auf das Typenschild des Motors achten,
sondern auch die Technischen Daten des Umrichters.
Kommt der Motor mit der Belastung an den Nennstrom, muß
der Umrichter diesen zu verfügung stellen können.

Wenn die Umrichter Hersteller angeben dieser Umrichter ist
für einen Motor von 1,5KW, ist das nicht die Elektrische 
Leistung die da zu verfügung gestellt wird.


----------



## R.Blum (17 Januar 2010)

So weit ich mich erinnern kann, wird bei solchen Konfigurationen der 50Hz-Wert bei Dreieckbetrieb parametriert und als Maximalfrequenz dann die 87Hz, dann kommst Du bis 87Hz nicht in den Feldschwächebereich. Der 1,1kW FU ist definitv zu klein, falls es sich um einen Micromaster 420 handelt, der hat nur einen Nennstrom von 3,0A und ab 8Khz Pulsfrequenz soar nur noch 2,7A. Du brauchst mindestens einen 1,5kW Umrichter, der liefert dann bis zu 4,0A Nennstrom, aber ab 8kHz ulsfrequenz ist auch wieder bei 2,7A Schluss.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## ssound1de (18 Januar 2010)

Hi,

erstmal Danke für Eure Antworten.
Habe gerade festgestellt, im Plan steht ein 1,1kW Umrichter, verbaut ist aber tatsächlich ein 1,5kW (übrigens ein MM 440).
Das sollte reichen.

@blasterbock
An sich stimmt Deine Formel. Da die Spannung aber schon ums 1,73-fache angehoben ist, entfällt 1,73 in der Formel.

@R.Blum
Wenn der FU auf Motorspannung 230V parametriert ist, dann ist doch mit der Spannungsanhebung bei 230V schluss, auch wenn ich die 50Hz überschreite. Oder regelt der FU dann bis 87Hz trotzdem bis auf 400V hoch? Wenn ja, dann muss ich natürlich 230V einstellen, ansonsten 400V.
Werde wohl vorerst auch mal die Pulsfrequenz runter nehmen um diese Überstromproblematik auszuschließen.
Melde mich dann wieder.

Danke für Eure Hinweise.
Gruß


----------



## R.Blum (18 Januar 2010)

ssound1de schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> erstmal Danke für Eure Antworten.
> Habe gerade festgestellt, im Plan steht ein 1,1kW Umrichter, verbaut ist aber tatsächlich ein 1,5kW (übrigens ein MM 440).
> ...


 

Die Motorspannung wird, solange Spannung zur Verfügung steht mit steigender Frequenz erhöht, sofern man die Maximal mögliche Spannung und Frequenz nicht durch Parametrierung begrenzt, somit erhält man ein weitgehend konstantes Drehmoment. Wenn keine Spannung mehr zur Verfügung steht, dann wird nur noch die Frequenz erhöht und damit kommt man in den sog. Feldschwächebereich bei dem das Drehmoment abnimmt.
Der Begriff Feldschwächebereich kommt aus der Gleichstromtechnik und beschreibt das verhalten des Antriebs wenn man das Erregerfeld schwächt um damit höhere Drehzahlen zu erreichen, was aber einen Drehmomentverlust zur Folge hat. Übertragen auf die Drehstromtechnik tritt der Fall ein, wenn man über die Nennfrequenz und Nennspannung hinaus die Frequenz erhöht, aber keine zusätzliche Spannung mehr 
zur Verfügung steht.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## ssound1de (18 Januar 2010)

So, ich darf mit Freuden verkünden -> es läuft. 
Hier meine Einstellungen (u.a.) ...


```
[B]Motor Betrieb in Dreieckschaltung[/B]
[U]Motorwerte[/U]
[U]für Dreieckschaltung[/U]
[U]gemäß Typenschild[/U]        [U]FU-Einstellungen[/U]
    230V                 400V = P0304 (Motornennspannung)
    3,65A                3,65A = P0305 (Motornennstrom)
    0,75kW               1,1kW = P0307 (Motornennleistung)
    0,73 cosPhi          0,73 = P0308 (Motor cosPhi)
    50Hz                 87Hz = P0310 (Motornennfrequenz)
    1380 U/min.          2400 = P0311 (Motornenndrehzahl)
                         87Hz = P1082 (Maximalfrequenz)
                         87Hz = P2000 (Bezugsfrequenz)
```
 
Habe auch die Istwerte überprüft ...
bei 87Hz werden 400V ausgegeben
bei 70Hz werden 324V ausgegeben
usw.

Pulsfrequenz konnte ich auf Standardeinstellung lassen, da der Motorstrom nur etwas über 2A liegt.

Danke für Eure Zeit und Hilfe.
Gruß


----------



## rolusch (18 Januar 2010)

Nur mal vollständigkeit halbar: was du da gemessen hast ist ein Zufallswert oder irgend ein Müll aber kein Ergebniss was man verwenden sollte.
Da ein FU mit PWM arbeitet, liefert er immer nur kurze Gleichspannungsimpulse, ein normales Multimeter geht immer von einem Sinus aus (wenn du den auf Wechselspannung eingestellt hast) und wenn du jetzt versuchst damit Gleichspannung zu messen, kommt da alles andere als ein aussage kräftiges Ergebniss zustande.
Den Strom kannst du ruhig messen und den Wert auch verwenden(da dieser fast Sinusförmig ist)


----------



## ssound1de (18 Januar 2010)

rolusch schrieb:


> Nur mal vollständigkeit halbar: was du da gemessen hast ist ein Zufallswert oder irgend ein Müll aber kein Ergebniss was man verwenden sollte.
> Da ein FU mit PWM arbeitet, liefert er immer nur kurze Gleichspannungsimpulse, ein normales Multimeter geht immer von einem Sinus aus (wenn du den auf Wechselspannung eingestellt hast) und wenn du jetzt versuchst damit Gleichspannung zu messen, kommt da alles andere als ein aussage kräftiges Ergebniss zustande.


 
Ja, ich weiß - Elektroausbildung 1.tes Lehrjahr, 1.ter Tag. :s13:
Trotzdem danke für den Hinweis.
Deswegen hab ich mir ja die Istwerte auch mit der Siemens-Software Drivemonitor anzeigen lassen (siehe Anhang). 

Gruß.


----------



## TommyG (18 Januar 2010)

kleiner Tipp

am Rande: den P2000 auf 83,3. Ergibt bei unseren Standard maschinen einen etwas genaueren Wert für die Drehzahl.

87* 60= 5220
83,3 * 60= 4998

bzw bei deiner 4 poligen Maschine die Hälfte...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## blasterbock (19 Januar 2010)

> @blasterbock
> An sich stimmt Deine Formel. Da die Spannung aber schon ums 1,73-fache angehoben ist, entfällt 1,73 in der Formel.


Das würde ja bedeuten, dass der Motor die gleiche Leistung aufnimmt, wie bei seinen Nenndaten.
Das wiederum widerspricht der Tatsache, dass ein Motor, der mit der 87 Hz-Kennlinie betrieben wird, in seiner Temperatur überwacht werden muss, damit er nicht verbrennt.
Bist Du Dir sicher, das man die 1,73 einfach mal so weglassen kann ?


----------



## ssound1de (19 Januar 2010)

@TommyG
Läuft das nicht automatisch über die Schlupfkompensation (lastabhängig)?

@blasterbock


blasterbock schrieb:


> Das würde ja bedeuten, dass der Motor die gleiche Leistung aufnimmt, wie bei seinen Nenndaten.
> Bist Du Dir sicher, das man die 1,73 einfach mal so weglassen kann ?


 
Die Formel (ohne 1,73) stammt aus einem Applikationsbeispiel von Siemens, bei dem die Spannung aber bereits ums 1,73-fache angegeben wurde (Motor mit Dreieck 230V wird in Dreieck mit 400V betrieben - bei 87Hz).

Der Motor hat bei 230V/3,65A/50Hz (Dreieck) eine Nennleistung von 0,75kW. Erhöhe ich jetzt die Frequenz über 50Hz (ohne Spannungserhöhung, also max. 230V), komme ich in den Feldschwächebereich.
Wenn ich die Spannung aber auf 400V erhöhe (also ums 1,73 fache), erhalte ich auch eine höhere Leistung (ums 1,73-fache) sprich 1,1kW.
Bei 87Hz = 400V = ca. 1,1kW
Bei 50Hz = 230V = 0,75kW

Wenn ich den Umrichter übrigens auf Max.Spannung 230V einstelle, werden bei 87Hz 230V ausgegeben, und bei 50Hz nur um die 130V (hab es getestet).
Dann hat der Motor aber erst bei 87Hz (230V/3,65A) seine Nennleistung von 0,75kW.


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Januar 2010)

0,75 x 1,73 = 1,3


----------



## TommyG (19 Januar 2010)

Stichwort 83,3 Hz/ 87Hz:

Ich denke (vermute) dass wenn die 100% angefordert werden, also 83,3Hz= 5000 rpm, dann dreht der Umrichter mit 87Hz, so das, inkl. Schlupf 83,3 Hz rauskommen. Dort sehe ich die Schlupfkompensation.

Mechanisch messen tu ich jedenfalls 500, 3000, 5000 rpm, nur, wenn ich mit 83,3 Hz rechne.

Ich muss mal schauen, könnte sein, dass alle Werte auf 83,3Hz gesetzt sind, aber der Motor auf 230V 50 Hz, also 87 Hz Kennlinie, geschaltet ist.

Greetz, Tom


----------



## ssound1de (20 Januar 2010)

@Perfektionist
Du hast recht. Das mit der 1,73fachen Leistung stimmt nicht ganz.
Der Wert stimmt aber doch. Siemens schreibt in dem Applikationsbeispiel, dass man (im 87Hz Kennlinien-Fall) bei dem Parameter
für die Motornennleistung U * I * CosPhi eintragen muss = 400V * 3,65A * 0,73 = 1065W ca. 1,1kW.

@TommyG
Jetzt versteh ich Dich. Ist ja eigentlich auch logisch. Wenn der FU 50Hz ausgibt, dreht der Motor bei Nennlast nur mit z.B.1380 rpm.
Die Schlupfkompensation sorgt dafür, dass er bei kleinerer Last auch nur mit 1380 und nicht etwas schneller läuft (FU Ausgangsfrequenz geht lastabhängig etwas rauf/runter).
Deshalb die von Dir vorgeschlagene Skalierung, damit man auf synchrone Drehzahl kommt. :s12:


----------



## MSB (20 Januar 2010)

rolusch schrieb:


> Nur mal vollständigkeit halbar: was du da gemessen hast ist ein Zufallswert oder irgend ein Müll aber kein Ergebniss was man verwenden sollte.
> Da ein FU mit PWM arbeitet, liefert er immer nur kurze Gleichspannungsimpulse, ein normales Multimeter geht immer von einem Sinus aus (wenn du den auf Wechselspannung eingestellt hast) und wenn du jetzt versuchst damit Gleichspannung zu messen, kommt da alles andere als ein aussage kräftiges Ergebniss zustande.
> Den Strom kannst du ruhig messen und den Wert auch verwenden(da dieser fast Sinusförmig ist)



Das auch nur der Vollständigkeit halber:
Hast du eigentlich auch vernünftige Messgeräte oder nur Baumarktgeräte?
Andernfalls kann ich mir eine solche Aussage heutzutage nicht mehr erklären.
Das Stichwort lautet hier True RMS, und wenn das laut Messgerätespezifikation auch
mit der Taktfrequenz des FU's hinhaut (aktuelle Messgeräte können bis ca. 100kHz), dann erhältst du auch ein exaktes Ergebnis,
und das vollkommen egal "wie" die Spannung ausschaut.

Bei den Billigst-Multimetern und Zeigermessgeräten hast du natürlich grundsätzlich recht.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Fragnurmal (30 Januar 2010)

*Nur der Vollständikkeit halber*

Motor :400V Blablaba bei 50 Herz
soundso KW  Stern

Jetzt sage ich dem Umrichter:
Motor Dreieck 
87Hz
400V

Dabei muss ich darauf achten das der Motor bei 50HZ (Nenndrezahl) seine Max KW hat. 

Durch die höhere Lüfterleistung bei höheren Frequenzen kann ich die Leistung eine Größe höher fahren. Beim umparametrieren des Umrichters ist darauf zu achten das durch das umpolen des Motors von stern auf dreieck dann bei 400V die 87HZ erreicht sind.
Wenn man nun die vorher genannten Formeln zu rate zieht wird man feststellen das bei 50HZ immernoch die auf dem motor angegebene Leistung möglich ist. 

Im prinzip wird dadurch das die spannung dann bei 50HZ kleiner ist das soll auf dem Typenschild erfüllt.

Wozu brauch ich das :
Um Kosten zu sparen
Mit dieser möglichkeit kann man also die Drehzahl und die damit benötigte Mehrleistung eines Motors etwas anheben.

! Der Umrichter sollte das dann auch Können

!! Der Motor sollte auch entsprechend mit einem 87HZ Typenschild ausgerüstet werden (Hersteler fragen) da der TÜV ist der TÜV ist der TÜV

Hoffe ich hab mich nicht versabbelt!
Wollt nur andeuten wozu man das braucht !!


----------



## blasterbock (1 Februar 2010)

> Durch die höhere Lüfterleistung bei höheren Frequenzen kann ich die Leistung eine Größe höher fahren.


Stimmt nicht. Sonst könnte ich den Motor auch im Sternbetrieb einfach mit einer höheren Frequenz fahren.



> Wozu brauch ich das :
> Um Kosten zu sparen
> Mit dieser möglichkeit kann man also die Drehzahl und die damit benötigte Mehrleistung eines Motors etwas anheben.
> 
> ! Der Umrichter sollte das dann auch Können


Folgende Situation : Anlage ist gebaut und während der Inbetriebnahme stellt sich heraus, dass der Motor seine geforderte Taktzeit nicht bringt. 
Jetzt kann man, ohne die Mechanik umzubauen, durch den elektrischen Kniff der 87 Hz-Betriebsart sein Problem lösen. Der Motor wird mit seinen Dreiecknennstrom und seiner Sternspannung betrieben, also ein Leistungs- und Drehzahlsprung von 1:1,73. 
Eine einfache Frequenzanhebung würde den Motor in den Feldschwächbereich fahren und somit zu Drehmomenteinbußen führen.
Der Umrichter muss natürlich den höheren Strom abkönnen.
Ein weiteres Argument ist die Baugröße des Motors, in der 87 Hz-Betriebsart ist der Motor in der Regel eine Nummer kleiner, braucht also weniger Platz in der Anlage.

Zum Typenschild - Lenze-Antriebe haben von Haus aus alle drei Frequenzangaben auf dem Typenschild stehen.


----------

